# back rack\ headache racks photos for pickup trucks



## toroplowman (Dec 27, 2010)

back rack\headache rack photos for pickup trucks. while on pickup trucks thanks


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

bad pic but heres 1 truck of mine


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

This the head ache rack my cousin and I built for my 2002 Chevy 1500.


----------



## cdahl1177 (Jan 17, 2011)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=42969&page=151
here is my rack in another thread. its about half way down the page. its a white chevy with a dog in the picture.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

kinda hard to see, but this was on my old truck









and this is on my '06
http://www.lawnsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=204816&stc=1&d=1289939933

"new" '99 wont be getting one, theres going to be a dump insert in there come spring, and I dont think you can have both.


----------



## timberjack (Dec 21, 2000)

Here's a couple i built for my trucks. Basically the same idea, and pretty simple to do, took the longest to figure the angles for making the cuts properly. Used 2x3 angle iron for the bed rails, 1x1 angle for the bed front, 1x2 tube steel for the front upper frame, with 1x1 tube for the uprights, expanded mesh for the rear glass protection, and 2" flat bar for the raised "rails". I put some chain links around the perimeter for tie downs, and bolted it to the truck box rails.


----------



## toroplowman (Dec 27, 2010)

there all nice racks. i want to try and get one for my 83 k10 chevy


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

See the build in my signature.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice welds tjs!!! nice rack!!


----------



## crash444 (Jan 12, 2008)

Here is the one I Just Built for the new dodge I am driving. I have Tabs next to the the Yellow strobes for Spot light just don't have the lights yet


----------

